# British School in Athens



## SofiaV (Jun 30, 2014)

Good morning! Does anyone know whether my son, who has British nationality, is entitled to a place in an English school? Or do you know who I should contact to find out? Thanks!


----------



## Louna (Mar 20, 2019)

*low tuition for English or French school in athens*

Do you know where can I found a maximum 3000 euros for my daughter in kindergarten school in Athens . My daughter knows English and French well. So no problem for English, American, French school in Athens .


----------

